# Will my peperomia climb?



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a peperomia green scandens (i believe). My question is will it climb the background/wood i have in my viv? 









If not, what is the best thing to do with it? I have 2 vines wrapped around the wood, and one i propped up againt the background with toothpicks.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

just leave it be.


----------

